# Eric Bravo Natural Horsemanship



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it really way cheaper. I'm not sure I agree since the cost of parelliconnect.com is very comparable. The program lists many of the same skills that you learn in Parelli but what does strike me is the quality of the production. The Parellis have spent a lot of money producing high quality video production and really well organized learning material. I wonder if Eric's is the same - you should buy and report back


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

TheLovedOne said:


> Is it really way cheaper. I'm not sure I agree since the cost of parelliconnect.com is very comparable. The program lists many of the same skills that you learn in Parelli but what does strike me is the quality of the production. The Parellis have spent a lot of money producing high quality video production and really well organized learning material. I wonder if Eric's is the same - you should buy and report back


Yes, I have Parelli connect. I have enjoyed the videos there. But you really get just a tease. The videos for level one are mostly around only 10 minutes long. Not really any riding instruction. I think its just to get you interested so you will buy the very expensive DVD program.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I thought that for $25/month you got the whole level 1. Then you can buy the remaining disks for $100 each. There is also the success series which is only $50 each. I think Eric Bravo charges over $100 for his DVD.


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

TheLovedOne said:


> Oh I thought that for $25/month you got the whole level 1. Then you can buy the remaining disks for $100 each. There is also the success series which is only $50 each. I think Eric Bravo charges over $100 for his DVD.


$25 a month X 12 months, there are 4 levels. Levels 2-4, $120.00 a apiece (if your a savy member)= $660.00. Eric Bravos entire training program on DVD,$79.95. Dont get me wrong I love the Parelli program, but I think Erics program is a option we should look at. Just because his videos are not the quality of Parelli doesent mean his training should not be noticed.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

OK wormy if you want to do the Eric Bravo then by all means but what you are saying about Parelli is completely wrong. Parelli connect is $25 and you can cancel in the first month. The DVDs are level 1/2 is $100, level 3 is $100 and level 4 is $100. So that is $300 not 660. Let's get the facts straight. I am not only talking about production quality but I am also talking about the program's educational quality i.e. the way the program is taught and whether or not it conveys the material so that the majority of people will understand. That is also really important. But as I said originally please go buy and report back.


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

TheLovedOne said:


> OK wormy if you want to do the Eric Bravo then by all means but what you are saying about Parelli is completely wrong. Parelli connect is $25 and you can cancel in the first month. The DVDs are level 1/2 is $100, level 3 is $100 and level 4 is $100. So that is $300 not 660. Let's get the facts straight. I am not only talking about production quality but I am also talking about the program's educational quality i.e. the way the program is taught and whether or not it conveys the material so that the majority of people will understand. That is also really important. But as I said originally please go buy and report back.


Maybe you should check the prices again.Levels Pathway. Not a big deal. Im going to watch some of his videos. I think its good to absorb as much from as many trainers as possible. Ill let yall know about the quality.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

OK so I did go and check the prices again. Level1/2 is one item not two. The price I quoted is if you're a member of the club which is pretty cheap and I think you can cancel at anytime. I rounded to $100 but anyway it is $120 * 3 = $360 buckaroos

I agree that learning from different sources is a good idea but if Eric Bravo is just teaching the same thing as Parelli then I don't really see the point. His website is nothing to look at either.


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Just to point it out Eric's DVD set is $99.95. 17 lessons for $99.95 which is not very clear to me what that means and is therefore hard to compare to the Parelli levels program. But anyways....


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

I just watched the video clip of Eric teaching a horse to lead. I think the video is really bad quality and therefore it makes it hard to see. As you mentioned earlier this is no problem for you but this would be a huge problem for me. I have to be able to see clearly or I know that I wouldn't be learning all the things that I would want to. The next thing and potentially the more important criticism I have is that Eric is no where near as good as Pat or some of the Parelli professionals. No comparison. But it's always interesting to see what else is out there. I know I spent money on some DVDs from a guy in California which were cheap and what a mistake that was. I just ended throwing them away.


----------



## newb (Apr 5, 2011)

A cheap price isn't always a better deal.
I have done A LOT of research and am concluding this Eris Bravo guy has stopped training but someone named David is making money off of his work. I have been to many MANY websites looking for Eric and more than 50% of these sites are non-existent/dead links.
There is NO way to reach Eric himself, No email, No contact number, nothing. ALL (100%) of the sites that have a "contact us" do not work.
Maybe it's a scam, I don't know but I would NEVER send money to a "company" or person that you can't reach. 
If you have this much trouble reaching them to give them money, can you imagine how hard it would be to reach someone if your order never came, or there was some sort of other problem????
Save your money, go to another trainer that actually runs a business that you can contact.


----------



## cjdarlington (May 30, 2010)

I have e-mailed Eric Bravo directly, and he's responded back to me, so I think he's a real guy. It was a challenge to find the e-mail. I can't remember how I did. My guess is that "David" is the internet guy and Eric is the horse guy and probably has someone else doing his marketing for him. Just a guess though. I did get a bunch out of watching his Youtube videos when I was first learning about natural horsemanship. He gives away a lot of great stuff in those videos.


----------



## wormy (Nov 1, 2009)

I dont know but it says in the advertisement for the training that you also get Erics e-mail address to contact him direct about training. Could be anyone replying back though. Have you ever tried to contact Par Parelli? Probaly impossible. I havent ordered Erics program yet, but it seems to be more on my level than Parelli. Might give it a try.


----------



## newb (Apr 5, 2011)

I never said you should be able to pick up the phone 24/7 and call the trainers of choice. I said all the contact us links are dead, there's only 1 person to ever write, there's no number to call ANYONE to discuss anything. YES, parelli, anderson, cox, on & on all have sites and numbers and YES, there IS someone there to talk with. I've called many and some will let you talk with one of the trainers there. ALL the others have people to discuss dvd's, courses, etc. I'm telling you, this guy is either out of the picture or has an idiot running his business for him.

ps. I have many of the dvd's offered out there Pareli, Anderson, Lyons, Cox, Roberts, Halfpenny, and several others. I know when a horse trainer runs a business like a business.


----------

